# Machine Polish HELP! Can you remove Grinder sparks marks?



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Guys

It turns out some idiot used an angle grinder to cut his clamp and sent sparks everywhere last week. My car was on the other-side of the road about 3 cars away.

After a good wash yesterday I notice some splash marks that looked like some sort of contaminate on my front bonnet. I put 2+2 together.

I tried claying and it did not make much difference, I have never used a machine polisher does anyone think this might remove the marks?

They can only be seen at a certain angle so I am hoping are just on the top clear coat.

Any advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Have you ever seen a windscreen or window with small black specs in it, these are usually where it has been struck by sparks (always a bad sign that he car has been in a bodyshop) while they are glowing red hot, they melt the glass and embed themselves. Given the damage they do to glass, i don't hold out much hope for paintwork

On paintwork I would be doubtful that you could reverse the damage, plus very wary of dislodging the metal fragment and having stuck on the polishing pad, then scoring the area that you are working on.

This however is IMO, there are a few bodyshop guys who visit, maybe they will be able to shed more light, and your 2+2 might have equalled 5, and it is actually something else.

Good luck, hope you get it sorted


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I think I might pop into see the guys at Auto Finesse to get there opinion.

I really dont want to have to get it resprayed 

Are there any detailing members on this forum that might have an idea?


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Well I had a good talk to the guys at Auto Finesse, and they assessed the damage. Really great bunch of guys and their work looks amazing.

They are confident they can put things right , now I just need to decide if I should go for full paint correction or just let them tackle the effect areas.

I will let you know how I get on....


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Get the whole car done if it needs it, otherwise you will have very clean and shiny sections on your car..


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

I think you may be right


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

DesignerDaveTT said:


> Thanks for the info, I think I might pop into see the guys at Auto Finesse to get there opinion.
> 
> I really dont want to have to get it resprayed
> 
> Are there any detailing members on this forum that might have an idea?


Hi - yep I am a long term DW member and Moderator over there.

I would have said Clay, however you have tired that. What Clay did you use? Maybe a more aggressive clay would be another option.

I would get a local detailer to take a look and give you a quote. A full machine polish may be the way forward plus it will probably make your car look better than ever!


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi mate,

I used the meguiers clay kit, Auto Finesse have given me a quote and are confident it can be rectified. All booked in, fingers crossed it looks better than new


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

You will be in safe hands with James @ Auto Finesse. Don't forget the pics...


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

DesignerDaveTT said:


> Auto Finesse have given me a quote and are confident it can be rectified. All booked in, fingers crossed it looks better than new


Hi Dave,

Do you mind if I ask how much you were quoted for a full machine polish? My car is full of swirls and neds a good going over and I'd be interested in a ball park figure. 

Cheers,

Josh


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Depending on the size of the car, you would be looking roughly at £150 for an exterior detail including a single stage machine polish, some charge less and some charge a lot more..


----------

